# Search feature not working



## war2001v (13 Dec 2017)

Hey guys, this might be just for me but I've found the search function hasn't been working recently, whenever I try to use it I keep getting an error saying "Called to Undefined function mysql_connect()", and I've tried from both mobile and PC.here's what it shows.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Dec 2017)

Same error.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Dec 2017)

In the interim, pending a fix, try using google: site:army.ca Search Terms Here


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Dec 2017)

Thanks, I upgraded the database today and this is related. I expect to have it fixed tomorrow. 

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Dec 2017)

Fixed.


----------



## war2001v (14 Dec 2017)

Thanks for the fix!


----------



## Scott (15 Dec 2017)

Perhaps think of subscribing to the site.

It helps Mike keep the lights on, you'll notice that the holiday motif is alive and well!

 :subbies:


----------



## mariomike (15 Dec 2017)

Scott said:
			
		

> Perhaps think of subscribing to the site.
> 
> It helps Mike keep the lights on, you'll notice that the holiday motif is alive and well!
> 
> :subbies:



Milnet.ca Subscriptions 
https://milnet.ca/subscribe/index.php?action=profile;u=16


----------



## war2001v (15 Dec 2017)

Thanks for the link! I'm planning on subscribing soon as soon as I get some money, I'm broke right now sadly.


----------



## mariomike (15 Dec 2017)

war2001v said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link!



You are welcome.  



			
				war2001v said:
			
		

> I'm planning on subscribing soon as soon as I get some money, I'm broke right now sadly.



It's 8 cents a day.


----------



## war2001v (15 Dec 2017)

I wish I could pay it in smaller payments though, I know 30 dollars a year isn't alot but I don't really have a job  so I pretty much depending the money my parents give me. It would be really cool if you could pay it monthly. Again though, I do plan on subscribing, probably by Christmas.


----------



## kratz (15 Dec 2017)

War2001v

The suggestion to subscribe was not aimed solely at you. Everyone who benefits from the knowledge, support and discussions are encouraged to subscribe.

If a subscription does not fit in your plans. You have the option to make a donation. All funds go to keeping the lights on and the site running.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Dec 2017)

I completely understand that even $30 is not doable for all, and there is no pressure. My view is that users should be the last to pay for the service. I would much rather have advertisers support the site where possible. Gear retailers, kit shops, etc. typically get very good value advertising here. I encourage folks to talk to those organizations that they deal with and let them know about the advertising options here. Helps support the site without coming out of your pocket and gives the advertising access to a focused audience.

https://army.ca/ads


----------

